# Blake's catapults on Facebook



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

oops I just pressed enter after I put the pics and it posted before I did a review. Anyways I just received these from Nigel at Blakes Catapults on facebook. They are CNC machined awesome and faultless and hand polised very well. I figure if I'm out shooting and I see a pretty girl I could look at my reflection in the catapult and fix my hair  On the picture with the pants that's my reflection they are like a mirror, I could probably signal a plane flying by with em lol. The one at the end on the first picture has carbon fiber on it and I like it very much. I have not shot these yet but I will when I get a chance to, I've been pretty busy lately. For professional catapults they are fairly priced for standard 30 either euros or pound and for polished 35 either euros or pounds whatever the currence is in the uk I think its GBP. I was going to wait till I shot these before the review but was excited to get these. Blakes catapults is just starting out. I think he just started a couple months ago and his facebook page just came up and running a few weeks ago. This business is very promising. speedy delivery, good product, and the conversation was kept open till I received the product so the customer service is very good. I was able to explain what I wanted. If you decide to check out his facebook or make a purchase from him tell him I said hello


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooters,you should try to get him to join the forum


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

They look cool. What material are they made?


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Nicholson,
That's a nice haul,
Our new member, Nigel Cox (Blakes Catapults) evidently knows his stuff and crafts beautiful cattys.
I have a question for you and other members who shot these "Milbro styles". Do you find it difficult to adjust
to square bands, especially the thick 8mm ones?
Three years ago, I purchased one from Bells of Hythe...coulden't get the hang of it. Maybe the pull weight was 
just too much for me. I should give it a second chance with 5 or 6 mm squares this time.
Any recommendations, or alternative practical ways of banding them?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

They are aluminum cnc machined. I was impressed with what I got so while I was chatting with him on Facebook earlier I mentioned I was going to write something on this website forum, I like the one with carbon fiber on it. He has pictures of what he has available on his Facebook page but I'll mention that he would be welcome on this forum. He's trying to keep the cost down, seems to be a well-to-do guy. Although I don't know the currency conversion £35 doesn't sound bad for a good high polished aluminum slingshot. Walksatnight is another awsome dude on this forum. I mentioned in a previous post that I needed some squares. He gave me green, red, and black squares free of charge that I'm going to use on these catapults.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Onyx, I didn't see your post I'm on my phone and we posted minutes apart. I've never shot the red or green squares yet but the pull is much easier than the black squares. Also the velocity is faster with the red and green squares according to my research. With the black I'm getting around and just short of 180 fps with 1/2" steel ball bearings. With the vintage milbro I only use the thumb support with really light bands. Other than that I shoot it normally but with the forks canted toward the target. I have a few milbro slingshots and canting the forks toward the target improves my accuracy with milbro styles. But I have a little David slingshot that is banded over the top and I shoot that one squared like any other slingshot. When I'm banding the thicker squares I pull the squares through the hole and tie it to the fork it's easier to have even bands this way for me. I'm on my phone again so if something doesn't make any ducking sense it's my stupid autocorrect.

PS if you don't like the heavy pull of the black squares the red or especially the green feel nice and stretchy with an easier pull, I think I prefer those already and havnt shot them yet. Tonight I Will and I'll let you know. Another thought is I've been banding the milbro styles recently with TBG pulling the bands through the holes and tying them onto the fork, this works very well. These new slingshots from Blakes Catapults look to be the best most well made of all my milbro styles, I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## blakes catapults (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi guy's to the first question about 8mm elastic I've never felt the need to shoot any think that heavy I use 5.5mm black heavy draw rubber only no latex like mentioned in a comment green is nice and stretchy with the rubber and latex mix but it is all down to personal preference and we're your anchor point may be to get anuf draw on the elastic for you power required. I will update some pics soon as I get 10 mins thanks .


----------



## blakes catapults (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## blakes catapults (Dec 22, 2014)

Ow also yes it's alloy it's It's 6082 European improved version of 6062 or 5083 which is marine grade. 5083 can be polished and won't oxide as quickly = 6082 shiny finish.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Mighty fine slingshots


----------



## blakes catapults (Dec 22, 2014)

Looking very nice is that 5.5mm rubber/latex elastic.


----------

